# Cabin Fever 2010



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The setup started on Thursday preparing two large tracks, one O gauge, and one OO gauge live steam. The Friday crowd from the live steam community kept the schedule full. The Friday dinner was well attended with 50 people. Today, all tracks and time slots were filled. The attendees came from all around from the southern portion of the east coast throughout the middle Atlantic states to the north land of New England and across the boarder to Canada.
The locomotives were numerous and varied from the new Aristo 0-4-0 to the Aster Allegheny. The motive power ranged from coal fired to gas motorized engine. Both NG and SG shared the rails. The ages ranged from the young to the very seasoned participants.

Mike Moore's Track 









Miike's o gauge layout









Harry Quirk minding the 00 track










TRS track









The event was well attended both with numerous and varied skilled vendors along with interested public. 










More photos and overview tomorrow


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles. I always see Ryan in the photos, but not sure what you look like, hand the camera to him to take a shot of you!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like a great crowd. Later RJD


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
WOW what a weekend. Cabin Fever was great. Thanks charles for the photos. I took a few but am unsure how to post them. I keep getting a message that the max amount is 60kb how do I make my photos less than 60kb then how do I post them.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## thqt07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Brittany, 

First, keep the originals... making them smaller will lose quality and detail. The two factors affecting size are the resolution (sometimes shown as DPI or BPI) and the size (usually quoted in inches or pixels). The best thing it do reduce their size. To do that you'll need some kind of picture editor. If you have MS office you can use the office picture editor to shrink them down to about 600 pixels in their longest dimension, or if not you can use MSPAINT which comes free with every version of Windows. That should get you close... And make sure that when you reduce the size you do it proportionately (apply the same percentage reduction in both dimensions) or it will end up looking like something from a hall of mirrors. 

I look forwards to seeing your pictures - I forgot to bring my camera. I was the guy running the pannier tank by the way. 

Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I only made it on Sunday in the pouring rain, and around lunch the lights went out so that cut things a bit short!

Here's the hall with emergancy lights only. 










Gave us a chance to test the lighting in our coaches! (Sorry it is fuzzy - didn't have a tripod handy!)










But before lunch we all had fun. Here's the TRS yard with my C-19, Alan-from-Adirondacks C-16 (SPC #13) and, Mr Cape Cod Steam, Kent, running his 0-6-0 on Mike's track.










And here's the true meaning of steam - look at that plume from my C-19 (in front of a huge 7.5" gauge lococ on a stand.)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany - apparently you are trying to "attach" your photos to posts. That's where the 60kb size limit comes in. As a 1st Class member, you also have 100mb of web space that goes along with your membership. You can upload your photos there, then post them using the buttons in the "Add Reply" Editor.
See *Q1. How do I use my 1st Class FTP space?* in the FAQ for how to set up Windows Explorer FTP to upload your photos and manage your web space. Note that the maximum width for photos posted in the forums is 800 pixels, so size your photos accordingly prior to uploading them.

Once you've resized and uploaded your photos, click on the *Image Gallery* button in the "Add Reply" Editor's toolbar. A pop-up will appear showing thumbnails of all the photos in your 1st Class space (see *this video tutorial*). Click on the thumbnail of the desired photo and that image will appear in your reply at the current cursor position. Make sure you hit *Enter* a couple of times both before and after inserting a photo so it doesn't get interspersed with the text, which can push page width well past most people's screens.









It sounds complicated, but once you've done it a couple of times, it becomes very easy.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! CF was a blast, coin flip to DH. It was wonderful to meet everyone from the north east and further away, and again put so many new faces to old names. I'm not gonna start, cause I know I'll miss a few and wouldn't want someone to feel stighted. You all know who you are.

After the steam crash Doug and I went to Chili's to watch the football game. We sat at a booth in the bar in order to see the screens, and I stayed in my chair. Just after placing our drink order the hostess came back to inform me I had to transfer into the booth, or go to the dining room. We chose option three, leaving as the waitress returns with our drinks.

So off we went to Friday's, had the whole lounge to ourself. Dinner, a drink, good defensive footbal and time to decrompess.

Tomorrow begins with an early check-out as we head to Steamtown for the day and get a first hand look at a real machine shop, can't wait. Then begins the long road home. As long as I'm home in time for breakfast Tuesday, no worries.

Until next time, and the further adventures of Traveling with Charlie.

Britany, can't wait to see your pictures.

Thank you all so much

G'night


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent
It was a pleasure to have both of you at the steam up. Your enthusiasm for the hobby make for an interesting steamup: OO layout was a great addition to event and Master Bill was pleased to share the experience with you and Harry. Unfortunately I am not sure I got a photo of either of you. I will check again. Enough the Museum, we had a tentative plan to go on Monday but had to take Harry home.


The track schedule on Saturday had 80 time slots between the two major layouts and all were filled plus some double heading and sharing of the track. One of the benefits of being an exhibitor at the event is the annual dinner by Greg the promoter of the event: free food, beer and wine!


Well, it has been a long day with breaking down and traveling home in some foul weather. Thanks to all that helped with the setup and break down of the tracks


Some new engines on the tracks:
K-36 









Richard brought a new Porter that was an impressive runner









Mike's re-worked Aristocraft









Aristocraft 0-4-0 









Jerry
From an artistic point of view, as Brit and I practiced firing the coal fired Ruby









She was quite successful as denoted by the glow in the ash pan!










Some more photos and video tomorrow....


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Charles, sounds like everybody had a great time at Cabin Fever this year. Cooper and I were sorry to have missed it this year, had hotel reservations and made plans to attend, but a last minute business trip pulled me out of town until late Friday night...and I'm out again to NYC first thing tomorrow morning. It was just too tight a schedule to try to make it up to York for Saturday and Sunday morning only. 

We'll certainly try again next year, as Cabin Fever is one of our favorite venues.... 

Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff
Wish it would have worked out. I was thinking of you and the boiler build. Would of liked to see it along with talk again about the project. Maybe a gathering with us at Dr. Rivet's meet.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

So that's you in the hat?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For those interested, there's a few more photos to be found here:
http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70477

and a bunch here;
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/show...;t=1158819 


And 70 some odd here
http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/...ever%2014/


They aren't mine, so you'll have to follow the link. I was a Cabin Fever vendor for 5-6 years, before closing my shop. It's ALWAYS a fun time, and well worth the price of admission. Wish I'd had the money to attend as a spectator this year.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I uploaded Brittany's photos and she has the links to post them herself, but I thought you guys deserved to see this gem:


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 18 Jan 2010 08:47 AM 
I uploaded Brittany's photos and she has the links to post them herself, but I thought you guys deserved to see this gem: 











Great pic!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan running his cab froward










John with the Allegheny










Dick and his Ruby









Father and son team of Murray/Nick









A group of young enthusiasts from RIT










Scott and the Zephyr

More later...


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Alot of thanks to pete for helping me out with my first time. Here they are I hope.


http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/photos/Misc2010/brit-IMG_2176-800.jpg


http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/photos/Misc2010/brit-IMG_2180-800.jpg


http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/photos/Misc2010/brit-IMG_2194-640.jpg


http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/photos/Misc2010/brit-IMG_2205-640.jpg


http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/photos/Misc2010/brit-IMG_2206-640.jpg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit
Your photos were worth the efforts to post showing some other aspect of the event, thanks.










Justin finding a project to build from the auction









John and John (good to see you given the circumstances of the last year)









Did not get the information or owners name









Mike and George(left) prepping their engines









Noel with a successful run









What is that in the siding....we have seen that K4 running at the club, quite a few of the truly BIG engines at the show.










A real work horse was the weather shows the many hours on the track


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 18 Jan 2010 09:12 AM 









Alan running his cab froward


Charles,
Don't you mean one of Alan's Cab Forwards


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't you mean one of Alan's Cab Forwards I don't know if Alan qualifies as a "narrow minded" guy anymore, SPC or no. Look at that t-shirt!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video clip of the Cabin Fever meet. Unfortunately the combination of bad tape (despite new) along with the heads getting dirty restricted the footage. What I could use was lacking in good quality being quite jumpy. Hopefully others will offer some more extensive and better quality to highlight the event.

\


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Realy great pics of the show. Thanks Charles. Some really nice locos that you provided for us to see. later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris
Try broader for border..... such are moments in the mind of those advancing in their processing of thoughts to fingers (also known as not editing, posting late at night, tried, etc for the excuses)!
While we are denoting corrections, Jon for John (sorry Jon) still happy to see you out at the meet with us.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Another batch of pics:
http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70899


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Thanks for posting. A good time for all. 

Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

being quite jumpy 
Made me jumpy to watch









I have yet another video of a CF pulling a lot of reefers, but it's been done before so I figured I'd delete it.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 18 Jan 2010 03:18 PM 
Posted By Charles on 18 Jan 2010 09:12 AM 









Alan running his cab froward


Charles,
Don't you mean one of Alan's Cab Forwards


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I was having so much fun at the show, that this is literally all the footage I took the whole time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuo8MhIedUw


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Just thought i'd imbed it as well. Go to the link if you want to watch the HD version.



- Anthony


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are my additions to the chronicles of Cabin Fever 2010: 







Enjoy! 

Scott


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Scott,
On the marrow gauge video it states that the video is private and therefore I cannot view it I dont know about everyone else.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Those videos were great. I was glad to see you get a good run of the Mallard. Very well done on the first two, can't see the Narrow Guage


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry about that. I went in and changed the privacy settings. So you should all be able to see the Narrow gauge video now. 

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Your are very talented running the Zephyr and filming at the same time! Thanks for posting.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the videos Scott. Really enjoyed them. 
Noel


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is my last go at Cabin Fever. This is a short clip of a little of the "other stuff" that goes on at CF. Glad you're enjoying them and thanks! 



Scott


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I took so long to post. It was great to meet you all and finally put some faces with the names.

I was having too much fun to shoot many pictures, although I found myself wishing for a video camera while the Zephyr was running.

I did post a couple shots on my own blog here: http://notesfrommosquitohill.com/20...-2010.html 

It was great to see both of my engines in passing in the videos, although I seem to have skillfully avoided being photographed myself.

--James (aka Mack505)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, was neat to see the other stuff going on there, makes it doubly interesting, I would think.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

The other stuff was the icing on the cake. Wheeling around talking to the other exhibitors about what they do and sharing the trains created mutual admiration. 

I might have to sift through my pictures and post some.


----------

